# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Умеете ли вы работать без мыши?

## XP user

Простой 'закрытый' опрос (никто не увидит, как вы проголосовали)...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey888

Я умею работать без клавиатуры.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Karlson

Легко..  :Wink:

----------


## Gliff

запросто  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

могу работать вообще без компьютера, там дворником, грузчиком если че=)

----------


## pig

Да, гвозди забивать можно чем угодно  :Smiley:  А если серьёзно, то в большинстве случаев, наверное, справлюсь. Исключение - навороченные программные пакеты, заточенные под мышь. Там клавиатурная навигация либо неочевидна, либо иногда вообще не реализована.

----------


## PavelA

Ответил "Да". Но с ограничением - не во всех программах.

----------


## Белый Сокол

аналогично, справлюсь в большинстве случаев без мыши, если жизнь прижмёт.

----------


## Ivaemon

На ноуте - да)))))) На обыченом компе даже не пробовал)))

----------


## priv8v

1). в некоторых программах нельзя работать без мыши. 
2). в некоторых кривых программах неверно заданы горячие клавиши
3). в тех программах, которые часто юзаю, умею все частовыполнимые операции делать горячими клавишами
4). знание таких основ как альт+ф4, контрл+с и как переходить по вкладкам и т.д - необходимо вообще всем - как без этого не знаю  :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

> Исключение - навороченные программные пакеты, заточенные под мышь. Там клавиатурная навигация либо неочевидна, либо иногда вообще не реализована.


Всегда можно включить Accessibility  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Вячеслав12

Хмм... Это фигня... Кто может работать без монитора? :262:

----------


## XP user

> Хмм... Это фигня... Кто может работать без монитора?


Муа.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Я достаточно часто консультирую людей по телефону и даю инструкции по настройкам из собственной головы...

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

> Муа. 
> 
> Я достаточно часто консультирую людей по телефону и даю инструкции по настройкам из собственной головы...
> 
> Paul


Это уже не просто без монитора, но и без компа.
На очереди последний вопрос - кто может работать без... головы? :Cheesy:

----------


## XP user

> кто может работать без... головы?


Муа... Когда я - влюблён...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## severny

Можно справиться. Ведь есть клавиша Tab  :Smiley: 
По телефону тоже часто консультирую. Бесит, когда чел не въезжает, а ты крутишь баранку, смотришь на светофоры, на гаишников и девочек, зажал плечом телефон ну и т.п...




> Муа... Когда я - влюблён... 
> 
> Paul


Когда я - пьянен  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да запросто. Проблем никаких. Я ещё с ДОСа привык с клавитурой работать. Щас приходится работать с разными ОС, в том числе *nix. Предпочитаю работать в консоли

----------


## anton_dr

> Муа. 
> 
> Я достаточно часто консультирую людей по телефону и даю инструкции по настройкам из собственной головы...
> 
> Paul


Ну это само собой разумеется. Каждый день практикуем практически  :Smiley: 
Как отче наш "Нажмите кнопку "Пуск"-панель управления/программы-..." и т.д.
Но  я как-то пытался действительно вслепую. Толь моник погас, то-ли видюха. Уже не помню, но - было, и, по-моему, удачно  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> Я достаточно часто консультирую людей по телефону и даю инструкции по настройкам из собственной головы...


+1.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> На очереди последний вопрос - кто может работать без... головы?


Встречный вопрос - без чьей?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Но  я как-то пытался действительно вслепую. Толь моник погас, то-ли видюха. Уже не помню, но - было, и, по-моему, удачно


Хорошо работается, когда на монитор подается частота бОльшая, чем он может показать - тогда интересно попадать в нужные кнопки, чтобы сбросить развертку до стандартных 800х600  :Wink:

----------


## petyanamlt

Ответил да, хотя конечно не во всех программах.



> Щас приходится работать с разными ОС, в том числе *nix. Предпочитаю работать в консоли


Ну в консоли-то конечно. Вот как-то я в виндовс пробовал без мышки поработать и в КДЕ, жутко не удобно. Хотя оно и понятно, интерфейсы под мышь заточены.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вот как-то я в виндовс пробовал без мышки поработать


Жить можно. Даже весьма неплохо  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Karlson

> Хорошо работается, когда на монитор подается частота бОльшая, чем он может показать - тогда интересно попадать в нужные кнопки, чтобы сбросить развертку до стандартных 800х600


плюсмильён  :Wink: 
причем мучаешся минут 10, потом плюешь и прегружаешься в безопасном..

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Хмм... Это фигня... Кто может работать без монитора?


-у меня есть знакомый, вот он может так может...
-незрячий с рождения, получил нормальное образование и теперь вот уже более 12-ти лет работает, как вы думаете кем?.. ОН помощник городского архивариуса, можете себе представить, абсолютно слепой... 
-ему это удаётся благодаря его компьютеру со шрифтом Брайля, очевидно, мышь, да собственно и монитор(в привычном для нас виде), ему ни к чему...

P.S. кстати сказать, этот парень ещё и тамошнюю локалку администрирует  :Cool: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

-про себя могу сказать, что обхожусь по мере необходимости, но природная лень таки заставляет в основном с мышом работать...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Хмм... Это фигня... Кто может работать без монитора?


Да без проблем если использовать удаленное управление  :Wink: 

Без мыши работать можно только не во всех пакетах.

----------


## RobinFood

> Без мыши работать можно только не во всех пакетах.


Открой для себя Alt+Shift+NumLock - сможешь без мыши работать во всех пакетах. Правда, некомфортно, но тем не менее можно.

----------


## Quazar

C клавы как-то быстрей получчается..

----------


## kudoks

Я без мыши полный тормоз!А вы сами попробуйте зайти на какой-нить порталище,и там побегать клавой без мыши.АГГАААААААААААА?Слабо?????????????

----------


## Buldozer

Проголосовал за "да". Не во всех программах это возможно, например в КХЕДЕ и в Радиант.

----------


## Никита

Стараюсь больше к клаве привыкать,но без "хвостатой" тяжко иногда :Sad:

----------


## Alexey R

Без мыши работать не очень комфортно, имхо.

----------


## Nvidia

мышь уже в привычке

----------


## Gofor

да уж сложный вопрос, у меня както мышка сломалось и пришлось клавой пользоваться, ужасно было.....пришлось быстро покупать новую..)))

----------


## ScratchyClaws

умею, но не люблю  :Smiley: 
все-таки винда заточена под наличие полноценной мыши))

----------


## Макcим

На практической по информатике (работа в Exel) не досталось мышки. Все что можно сделал с клавиатуры, когда дошло до перетаскивания линий пришлось озадачивать препода искать мышку.  :Smiley:  Она на меня смотрела как на мега - хакера))

----------


## ScratchyClaws

вспоминаю нашу информатику, крепления мышиных шариков были залиты клеем (чтоб шарики не таскали!), но школьники-студенты (занятия проходили в ВУЗе) расковыривали шарики до абсолютно не шарообразного состояния. Пока искали целую нормальную мышь, доводила всех эксклюзивным способом работы - держала мышь одной рукой на весу, другой щелкала по шарику в нужном направлении  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Вот по этому в России так много талантов.  :Smiley:  За неимением нормальных средств приходиться извращаться.

----------


## catmen08

В виндовс есть виртуальная мышь но она очень медленная.

----------


## mrak74

> Ответил "Да". Но с ограничением - не во всех программах.


Неоднократно приходилось, не во всех программах смогу, ну и скорость такой работы хромает, рука не очень набита, а впрочем куда спешить...

----------


## Елена Кавинчук

Можно без мыши... можно... Так как чаще всего, я работаю в окружении, в котором мышь не нужна по определению,мм.. например bash, обхожусь отлично)

----------


## Snake_man

не умею

вижу нас таких мало  :Sad:

----------


## Dog78

Да. ALT слева, Shist слева, Num Lock, Enter и можно управлять указателем с клавиатуры. (5 - левая кнопка мыши, 4, 8, 6, 2 - передвижение указателя)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Stas567

В принципе, умею. Было время приходилось в основном пользоваться клавиатурой без участия мышки. Хотя конечно это не очень удобно.

----------


## Татарин

О да!!! Одно время часто приходили товарищи с компьютерами на "ремонт". Причем без мыши. Нет нет, да и попадется очередной системник с сиротливо оставленным пустым входом COM-порта. А нету у меня мышки...

Так как начинал с ДОСа и "девятых" виндоусов, проблема клавиатуры никогда не стояла. Помню, искренне удивился, когда увидел как кто-то копирует/вставляет текст не Shift-Insert/CTRL-Insert, а CTRL-C/CTRL-V. Все равно до сих пор копипаст делаю а-ля Turbo Pascal.
Да и клавиатур раньше новых мало было. Поэтому, кнопка Win для вызова "Пуска" вместо CTRL-ESC сначала удивляла. Но потом узнал, что с ней есть много приятных сочетаний - и подружился.

Вообще, стараюсь делать минимум движений мышкой (может привычка работать в не совсем адекватных местах).

Добавил...

Это еще ничего. А вот как-то без клавиатуры пароль пришлось вводить для смены пользователя -вот это было шоу. Спасли, по-моему, виртуальная клавиатура, блокнот, копи-паст.

----------


## tmvs

Умею, но с помощью тачпада  :Cheesy:

----------

